# residency visa..pls help



## newbiedxb (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,
we just moved from AUH to Dxb. now my husband has got his residence visa by the new employer and we are guessing that his passport should be stamped in the next week or so..the problem is that me and my daughter are in the grace period i.e the 30 days that you get after getting residence visa cancelled which expires around the end of this month..my question is can we overstay the grace period?? and if yes, i am aware that i need to pay a fine of AED 25/day/person to abu dhabi immigration as our residence visa was from there..and then once we get our new residence visa we just need to make a run to the borders and get the new visa on our passport.
i am hoping this rule is valid for all nationalities..are there any risks involved??..did anyone do this recently...maybe you could shed some light..Sorry for the long post!!


----------



## dukeswh (Oct 30, 2012)

I was in a similar situation last july. I shifted to a new company in dubai(was working in AUH), but what I did was apply for a visit visa for my wife(she had to exit to Kish/Oman before the visa can be issued). Before the visa expired(I had to extend it once), I got my new visa stamped on my passport, applied for a visa for my wife while she was still in the country, and with new visa in hand she just went to Oman and back on the same day.


----------



## itismelee (Nov 27, 2012)

If your nationality isn't from the 35 nationalities allowed to change visa in Oman borders then you will have to fly to somewhere else like Kish (an island that belongs to Iran), or to any other country rather than the GCC.

Plus, before the husband's visa cancelation, you could have put the dependents' visas on hold till prosecutes are done. This way will help you above overstating. But now while the husband visa is candled it's already late.

Yes you will pay 25 per day per person to AUB immigration, but you may get exempted from considerable part of it if your raise the excuse of waiting for DXB visa.


----------



## angelican (Nov 28, 2012)

have you thought about flying out and re-entering by tourist visa?


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi

It's best not to risk it, because overstaying is frowned upon by the Residency authorities here. 

If money is not a problem, and your daughter is not in school, the safest thing would be to head back to india for a 2 week visit. If your husband is able to get his passport stamped by next week (government offices have a long weekend off), he should be able to get you both back on visit visa.

I would avoid going to Kish personally, because you never know when unexpected complications could turn up. One of my friends did the Kish run and was held up there with very little money because the future employer's trade license had not been renewed. Not worth the hassle imho.

All the best and let us know how it goes.


----------

